# Settling new groups



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Settling new groups of Tropheus

One method is to keep them in a tank without rocks for the first few weeks.

Add rocks as needed one at a time.

I was wondering how many of us have tried this?

And weather it works better than adding them to a cycled tank with rocks.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I am on my own on this one too?


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I have always added groups to an established/decorated tank, let them sort it out on their own, I haven't tried the bare tank and slowly add the rock - I may be to impatient for that :lol:

Ray


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Only tried to existing tank. Kept lights off, no feeding for a day, move a few rocks or put the net in the existing tank and remove some fish or even keep a net in the tank to keep everyone worried about the net rather than harrassing the new fish.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Forgot to mention that as a precaution I don't see any problem in soaking food (hopefully pellets) in a cup of water and a little Metro.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have heard of alot of people doing that when they add new trophs into an existing colony. Is this what you are referring to? Or are you talking about an entire new colony being added to a tank?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Both. Thanks for the replies. I am going to try and add 8 females to my group (as well as get a new group soonish) so all is relevant. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Have meds on hand....


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would do a large water change, take out all the rocks and rearange them, then add the new guys. I would probably add some metro to the new water, just to be safe'(ish).


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

One guy jumped me about using Metro as a precaution--he felt if you used an anibiotic too much, they would be immune to it eventually. I will live with the eventually part and try to keep new fish alive, which can be hit or miss. I like soaking it in the pellets for a more direct application as well as soaking pellets ain't a bad idea for a while either.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I usually soak the food in it as well, but I wouldn't feed the group for a day or two in this case. I don't believe in medicating for the **** of it but, a little metro as a precaution is a lot better than a tank full of clout the next day.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I was wondering weather one of the many bacteria reducing treatments for the water and substrate (as opposed to full antibiotic) might be a good idea. Kill some of the bacteria in the poo and reduce transfer to the other group when as it gets eaten?
Metro in the food may be a good idea and is often recommended.
(No worries not going to get on an anti anti biotic high horse :wink: )


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

8WC mixed with 12 F1s and 1 WC two weeks ago. One now has bloat another one I suspect has it too. Treating tank and colony with clout now. Fingers crossed. Thing is I can not think of any stress they have been subjected to other than being new. The introduction of these two groups in a fresh set up (well all fish removed totally rearranged tank, both groups introduced to each other in a bucket while this was being done) seemed to be going very smoothly without much aggression. :-?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

That's too bad, James. Stress and it's effects on fish are not always viewable or preventable. I also think some fish are better able to physically deal with stress and that's where natural selection comes into play.

Good luck with treatment. I hope they recover.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I just noticed the article on Malawi bloat says treat for 3 days with waterchanges and the clout thread says 2 days one day rest water change then treat again. Which one would you use Gerry?


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

i would take the extra precaution and threat for that extra day, after all what could it hurt. I would throw in an water change also.

I mean if we are going the extra mile to medicate the food why not use that one extra day to rid bloat of maybe coming back.

hth


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Missed the third day waiting for an answer from Northshore/Gerry. Going to treat as bloat thread on the fourth day now.
Thanks for looking. And replying to the thread.


----------

